# 1 year old loose nappies - anything I can do ?



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello,


I am hoping for a pointer or two although I think I am sure we just have to ride this out.


I have twin sons. Who are 13 month old (12 months adjusted). 


They started nursery on Friday and only go one day a week. Since the weekend they've both had runny noses. But that isn't such a worry at this time of year especially.


DS1 has developed very loose and very smelly nappies since Monday. He is eating (a little) and drinking but is definitely not himself. Quite tired and not so happy. He's always been a wee boy that gags with food but last night and today he's been sick at the first mouthful. Although does manage to have some of his food and enjoys a yoghurt. 


I suppose what I am asking is. Should I just ride this out and let him eat a little when he is ready for it ?  Or should I be seeing a Dr / medicating in some way. I've a feeling my GP will say very little if past experience is anything to go by.


Just not really sure what the best thing I can do for him is. He isn't dehydrated and is mostly perky.


Unless there is a major improvement. I'll keep him off nursery on Friday.


Any thoughts ?


Thanks,


Minnie


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry Minnie I seem to have overlooked your question and I have only just noticed it now, I usually reply very quickly and I don't know why I didn't see yours, I'm assuming that you have now resolved your problem but If you have any other concerns let me know and I promise to reply ASAP

Nic


----------

